# mods pls close !!



## JUICE

here is my Merlion Gold Aro -(xbhb) pics when i first got it  fish came from jay at arovillage [email protected]!


















ive been trying to get some more , but the bugger wont pose for me ..lol


----------



## JUICE

it is much thicker and alot more colors popping now ..lol


----------



## beN

keep those pics coming my freind.


----------



## snow

I have a way to get good pics of fast moving arrows. For some reason my arrow knows when I lift the lid of the tank. Even when it's not feeding time he will come over and keep still under the lid expecting to get food. Try this and see if it works. If your arrow is not afraid or timid of you, as some young ones are, try it. Just open the lid and see if he waits under it. While he is waiting snap some shots. Trick your arrow in order to get nice pics.


----------



## simont

justin new pics of ur aro bro! i wanna see how it looks now bro! see how fat it is now =D


----------



## eternity302

You meant that Juice's Aro, kitchen, and living room right?


----------



## JUICE

eternity302 said:


> You meant that Juice's Aro, kitchen, and living room right?


haha

no all the stuff is in the tank ... didnt you know that ??


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That sure is a sweet Aro. I saw a few in Jay's shop from the round before you got yours and I loved them.


----------



## CloudySky

Cool looking aro!!!


----------



## beN

i like snows idea. when i lift the lid to feed my mbu i can get some great photos! especially when I had the pbass. those buggers were so quick.


----------



## hondas3000

I was at Jay store a few week ago and I am surprise you didn't buy the HB supreme. Price is not much different from this xbhb but quality of the supreme is like xb.


----------



## JUICE

hondas3000 said:


> I was at Jay store a few week ago and I am surprise you didn't buy the HB supreme. Price is not much different from this xbhb but quality of the supreme is like xb.


he didnt have any when i was there ? oh well .. im super happy with it , getting some nice blueish/purple .. gotta get some pics i know [email protected]!


----------



## tony1928

Nice Aro man! I'm always tempted when ever I see a Super Red. The Asian aro bug still hasn't bitten me yet, but it's still early days!!


----------



## JUICE

ben_mbu said:


> keep those pics coming my freind.


trust me bro ... its on my to do list 

gonna snap a bunch tmrw , and hope 1 or 2 turn out [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

tony1928 said:


> Nice Aro man! I'm always tempted when ever I see a Super Red. The Asian aro bug still hasn't bitten me yet, but it's still early days!!


thanks tony ..

i wouldnt call it a bug , more like an investment ...lol 

and since you are good with numbers , i think you would agree ...


----------



## budahrox

Nice Justin!!
Look forward to seeing the update pics.
Cheers!!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice Pics. Nice Aro


----------



## JUICE

budahrox said:


> Nice Justin!!
> Look forward to seeing the update pics.
> Cheers!!


thanks man 

i hope i can get some good ones , i can feel the pressure ..


----------



## hondas3000

JUICE said:


> he didnt have any when i was there ? oh well .. im super happy with it , getting some nice blueish/purple .. gotta get some pics i know [email protected]!


I am sure Jay will let you trade in for the other aro as long as your is in perfect condition. His HB supreme have full pearl and nice blue shine as well. I would get it if its a bit bigger.


----------



## JUICE

ok guys , drum roll please ...lol , got some new pics , best i could get [email protected]! aros are hard to get good pics of ..imo ....enjoy


----------



## JUICE

not the best pics , but to bad take what you can get [email protected]! if anyone wants to see more , just come over ...lol

this pic shows the blue i had mentioned


----------



## JUICE

new pics up ..lol


----------



## L!$A

Your aro looks good  Is the blue hue going to become more dominet as he grows larger?


----------



## King-eL

Very nice! Look at that blue tint.


----------



## JUICE

i sure hope so .. 

the pics do not it justice for sure .. 



L!$A said:


> Your aro looks good  Is the blue hue going to become more dominet has he grows larger?


----------



## Gone Fishy

Nice aro brother!!!! Maybe one day....


----------



## m_class2g

very nice blue base on that aro! gona be very nice when he grows up!! wonder will he be thick or thin frame? hmm


----------



## JUICE

m_class2g said:


> very nice blue base on that aro! gona be very nice when he grows up!! wonder will he be thick or thin frame? hmm


thanks mike 

im not sure , but the way it eats tho .. im gonna say thick ..haha


----------



## Crazy_NDN

very cool


----------



## `GhostDogg´

SWEET!!!
I luv the blue hue showing in the new pix!!!
Keep them coming.


----------



## richbcca

Great looking aro, Justin. Cant wait to see him grow.


----------



## DAN O

That aro starting to look right at home, gonna be a real sweet aro...


----------



## JUICE

m_class2g said:


> very nice blue base on that aro! gona be very nice when he grows up!! wonder will he be thick or thin frame? hmm


ya kole was over last night , and he commented on how thick the frame was for such a young fish ..  ,


----------



## target

Very nice aro. I like the blue as well.


----------



## jm.

updates?


----------



## tony1928

Haven't seen Justin around lately.


----------



## Chappy

tony1928 said:


> Haven't seen Justin around lately.


I was thinking the exact same thing......JUSTIN, WHERE ARE YOU? Your fan club eagerly awaits your updates


----------



## JUICE

Embersmom said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing......JUSTIN, WHERE ARE YOU? Your fan club eagerly awaits your updates


ya i think the updates need to be by appointment only , 

shelly , you have a pm ...


----------



## JUICE

here is my aro , hard to get a good shot , but one is better than none !!


----------



## pisces

nice clour , great to see growing,, juice,
wht kind the arow is ? cross back gold arow ? or HBRTG ?


----------



## clintgv

Nice arow. More colour then before


----------



## beN

looking good man!
dont forget to post pics of your mega monster!!!


----------



## JUICE

pisces said:


> nice clour , great to see growing,, juice,
> wht kind the arow is ? cross back gold arow ? or HBRTG ?


thanks it is a hbrtg , a very picky eater which is strange ? should be bigger but im in no rush , color is coming along very nicely !!


----------



## pisces

JUICE said:


> thanks it is a hbrtg , a very picky eater which is strange ? should be bigger but im in no rush , color is coming along very nicely !!


yes, my HBRTG also super picky too, which he was young he like eat smaller feeder, but i worry feeder have sick give to him, so i get prawn for him, he eat little , but he like eat the one from ( costco ) only, i try get different brand name he dont eat, and i try from T&T , he eat. and now he change he again, he like eat the prawn cooked, and never eat pellet!! he dont give him food over then 3 day, my other fish must be damage oh the body!!


----------



## hondas3000

JUICE said:


> thanks it is a hbrtg , a very picky eater which is strange ? should be bigger but im in no rush , color is coming along very nicely !!


It is all about water quality and ph. You can also try vita chem to mix with the food, it help with the appetite. If you want more intense color then try to have stronger light output and have it on 24/7.


----------



## JUICE

hondas3000 said:


> It is all about water quality and ph. You can also try vita chem to mix with the food, it help with the appetite. If you want more intense color then try to have stronger light output and have it on 24/7.


ok thanks , but if my water was poor , i think i would have other problems ...lol... like hundreds of dollars in dead loaches 

whats this vita-chem ? you speak of david ? maybe pm me ??


----------



## hondas3000

JUICE said:


> ok thanks , but if my water was poor , i think i would have other problems ...lol... like hundreds of dollars in dead loaches
> 
> whats this vita-chem ? you speak of david ? maybe pm me ??


what I mean by water quality is that it has to be right for aro, slight different won't hurt any fish it just not perfect for aro that's all. Btw different species of aro require different water parameter as well. Vita Chem is a vitamin that I use often Vita-Chem Freshwater 4 oz


----------



## JUICE

hondas3000 said:


> what I mean by water quality is that it has to be right for aro, slight different won't hurt any fish it just not perfect for aro that's all. Btw different species of aro require different water parameter as well. Vita Chem is a vitamin that I use often Vita-Chem Freshwater 4 oz


right ok !! now where do u find this locally , or do you order it online ?


----------



## ninez

Hi Juice

Any update on this monster?


----------



## JUICE

ninez said:


> Hi Juice
> 
> Any update on this monster?


come on over and take a look ... 
maybe bring some snacks for it to eat ?? >> LOL


----------



## JUICE

this is not the same aro i lost today !! i sold this one about 6 months ago !! 

thanks


----------

